# esa, ese



## espana1

Se que esta es una pregunta muy basica, pero me podeis ayudar con traducir "ese/esa"....

Me gustaria comprar ESA camisa.
Me gustaria hacer ese curso de idioma.

No creo que se utilice "dieser" ni tampoco "das" entonces QUE?! 

Mil gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jiuman

espana1 said:


> Se que esta es una pregunta muy basica, pero me podeis ayudar con traducir "ese/esa"....
> 
> Me gustaria comprar ESA camisa.
> Me gustaria hacer ese curso de idioma.
> 
> No creo que se utilice "dieser" ni tampoco "das" entonces QUE?!
> 
> Mil gracias de antemano.



Yo usaría dieser/diese/dieses. ¿Por qué no?

También tienes el jener/jene/jenes que es aquello/a, pero yo solo la he visto en textos literarios y, de momento, no he oido a la gente usarla en el día a día. Que te lo confirme algún nativo.


----------



## espana1

Gracias por la informacion, pero no se si es totalmente correcta..Se usaria "dieser/diese" para referirse a "este y esta" pero no "ese y esa", verdad?  Por favor, que nos ayude un nativo!


----------



## ppichi

bueno yo no soy nativa... pero me parece correcto el  jener/jene/jenes... sí he escuchado a mis maestros suizos decirlo...


----------



## Jiuman

espana1 said:


> Gracias por la informacion, pero no se si es totalmente correcta..Se usaria "dieser/diese" para referirse a "este y esta" pero no "ese y esa", verdad?  Por favor, que nos ayude un nativo!



Nominativo:

dieser -> masculino. dieser Mann
diese -> femenino. diese Frau
dieses -> neutro. dieses Kind
diese -> plural. diese Kinder


----------



## sokol

En español hay "ese este aquel" - en alemán solo "diese/jene": y "ese este" se traduce con "diese", todavía "aquel" a veces se traduce con "diese" y no con "jene".

Como dice Jiuman, mucha gente no usa "jene" mucho; el uso de "jene" es más común en el norte de Alemania pero, por ejemplo, no se uso coloquialmente en Austria.

Pero en lengua estandár el uso de "jene" para "aquel" es correcto. 

Tambien se puede usar el articolo "der/die/das" para "diese/r/s", pero eso no significa el mismo.


----------



## espana1

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Gino Pilotino

sokol said:


> Tambien se puede usar el articolo "der/die/das" para "diese/r/s", pero eso no significa el mismo.



Esto es muy intersante, nunca lo entendí bién.
Puedes explicarlo más detallatamente, por favor?


----------



## sokol

Gino Pilotino said:


> Esto es muy intersante, nunca lo entendí bién.
> Puedes explicarlo más detallatamente, por favor?


Nicht auf Spanisch, aber ich kann's auf Deutsch versuchen:

_Diese/r/s_ ist, wie schon erwähnt, in den meisten Fällen die idiomatisch beste Wahl für Spanisch _ese este aquel _- auch, wenn _jene/r/s_ gemeint ist: da wird auf Deutsch nicht klar unterschieden bzw. ist _jene/r/s_ in vielen Regionen sehr unüblich (in anderen Regionen hingegen nach wie vor gebräuchlich).

_Der/die/das_ ist nun eigentlich ja der Artikel, kann aber auch als Demonstrativpronomen verwendet werden; dazu läuft gerade eine Diskussion im Deutsch-Forum. Der dort beschriebene Gebrauch bezieht sich allerdings auf Standardsprache - in Umgangssprache wird (in manchen Regionen) _der/die/das_ sehr viel häufiger als Demonstrativpronomen verwendet bzw. kann sogar _diese/r-jene/r _vollständig ersetzen (so etwa in Österreich, aber ebenso auch in Süddeutschland).

_Der/die/das _als Demonstrativpronomen kann darum als nicht standardsprachlich interpretiert werden - bzw. ist es für Lerner oft sehr verwirrend, dasselbe Wort sowohl als Artikel als auch als Demonstrativpronomen zu benutzen.
Für Lerner empfiehlt sich also, zumindest anfangs besser nur _diese/r-jene/r _zu verwenden.

Der Unterschied ist also nicht in der Grundbedeutung, sondern (potentiell) in der stilistischen Ebene - etwas, das besonders schwer zu erlernen ist.


----------

